# What happened to this site?



## sabrinathecat (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but what happened to this site. It's... UGLY. Worse, FUGLY.
I hate all the white glare from the screen
Is there any way to put it back?
Or at least customize our displays?


----------



## Asmo (Jan 5, 2013)

Bottom left, change to Legacy.

Asmo


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2013)

1) It got hacked and destroyed at the beginning of December.  I had to (and am still doing, and will be for months) rebuild the entire thing from scratch.

2) Thanks, love you too.  I always said you were a charmer.

3) Yes, use the dropdown in the bottom left of the every page.

4) I'm moving this to Meta where it belongs.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jan 5, 2013)

/expletive/ hackers
Sorry. Seen too many sites destroyed by their image/look going the way of /cringe/ facebook for design. I panicked. That was rude (even for me).
Found it. Thank you.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 7, 2013)

Is having a white background really so odd? The vast majority of websites seem to use it, long before Facebook. I hate to say it, but the hack was kind of an upside, this is the first time ENWorld was really legible to me. I've never understood the appeal of a black background.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the black so I do not go blind quite as fast.


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the black, used it for son long that any other style feels like a different place.  Don't want that...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 7, 2013)

SkidAce said:


> Love the black, used it for son long that any other style feels like a different place.  Don't want that...




Once you go...never mind.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jan 7, 2013)

trancejeremy said:


> Is having a white background really so odd? The vast majority of websites seem to use it, long before Facebook. I hate to say it, but the hack was kind of an upside, this is the first time ENWorld was really legible to me. I've never understood the appeal of a black background.



I liken it to staring at a 27" flat lightbulb and trying to read the little round General Electric stamp in the middle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2013)

White background causes me to have to squint the eye with a cataract, and causes a lot of eyestrain/ headache.


----------



## Davek (Jan 7, 2013)

With a spoon, carefully dig out the eye with the cataract. Then you will not have to squint anymore ...


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 8, 2013)

As someone who makes use of the PbP boards, Legacy seems the only way to go if I do not want the readability and aesthetics of coloured text to be dramatically altered.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 9, 2013)

This. A lot.


----------



## cougent (Jan 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> 1) It got hacked and destroyed at the beginning of December.  I had to (and am still doing, and will be for months) rebuild the entire thing from scratch.
> 
> 2) Thanks, love you too.  I always said you were a charmer.
> 
> ...




Just a thought here Morrus, take it or leave it as you wish...

One thing I have always loved about EN World is that it has never been pushy about being a subscriber unlike many other sites, but maybe you have soft peddled the subscriptions a little too much.  After the hack you had a message banner up for a few days appealing for us to renew or subscribe... and it did shame me that I had let my community supporter account lapse.  Maybe others should be shamed as well, maybe MANY should be shamed and even maybe "bugged" to become subscribers more than we ever have been before.  I now have a 4 month Silver in place and if you do a long term Gold I will do that next.  The 4 month discount is nice, but it is truly the long term one time billing I prefer.  Add a year long option and I will do that instead.

I just hope you keep finding ways to keep the ship afloat!


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jan 12, 2013)

I do miss the speckles, but I much prefer the black background. Glad it's still an option


----------

